# JSF-Tags können nicht aufgelöst werden ?



## damien (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich auf meine Webapp zugreife und mir den Quelltext anzeigen lasse, steht da folgendes:

[XML]<!DOCTYPE composition PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html  xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head></head><ui:composition xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
    xmlns:s="http://jboss.com/products/seam/taglib"
    xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
    xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
    xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
    xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich">

    <ui:define name="body">

        <h1>Welcome to TEST</h1>
        <richanel>
            <hanelGrid columns="2">
                <h:graphicImage value="/img/seamlogo.png" alt="Seam logo"/>
                <s:div styleClass="info">

                    <strong><hutputText value="#{main.user.username}"/></strong>
                </s:div>
            </hanelGrid>
        </richanel>

    </ui:define>
</ui:composition>
</html>[/XML]


Dürfte ja nicht wirklich so sein, jemand spontan ne Ahnung ? Ist sicher ein Konfigurationsproblem.


----------



## damien (11. Jun 2010)

Ok das Problem habe ich nun gelöst, dummerweise bekomm ich jetzt den Fehler:

javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: Target Unreachable, identifier 'main' resolved to null


```
/**

@Scope(SESSION)
@Name("main")
public class MainAction {
	
	@In("#{userService}")
	private UserManager userManager;
	
	@In @Out
	private User user;
	
	public String userName;
	
	@Logger
	private Log log;
	
	@Create
	public void onStartup() {
		System.out.println("FUNZT");
		log.error("FUNZT!!!!!");
		setUser(userManager.findUserByUsername("test"));
	}
	
	public String test() {
		System.out.println("FUNZT TEST");
		log.error("FUNZT TEST!!!!!");
		return null;
	}

	public UserManager getUserManager() {
		return userManager;
	}

	public void setUserManager(UserManager userManager) {
		this.userManager = userManager;
	}

	public String getUserName() {
		return userName;
	}

	public void setUserName(String userName) {
		this.userName = userName;
	}

	public void setUser(User user) {
		this.user = user;
	}

	public User getUser() {
		return user;
	}
	

}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Jun 2010)

hab keine ahnung von Seam aber sieht so aus als würde @Name("main")
 icht reichen und du musst es warscheinlich noch irgendwo eintragen...


----------

